# Firefox frisst offenbar SSDs in der Standardeinstellung auf - Fix inside



## Colonel Faulkner (23. September 2016)

> Firefox is eating your SSD - here is how to fix it



Offenbar hat es sich durch Zufall herausgestellt, der beliebte Webbrowser Firefox schreibt in seiner Standardeinstellung viel zu viel an Daten auf die System-SSD. Der Tester wurde stutzig, als er an nur einem Tag 10-12 GB Aktivität auf seiner SSD nur allein für Firefox benötigte. Nach ein wenig Analyse der Auslastungsszenarien fand er heraus, der in Firefox über "about:config" eingestellte Wert 



> —*browser.sessionstore.interval*



ist mit "15000" für 15s viel zu fordernd angesetzt, gerade für Heimanwender-SSDs, er hat den Wert nun auf "1800000" gesetzt, also 30min. Dies soll zwar immer noch vergleichsweise hoch sein, aber der SSD weitaus zuträglicher.

Persönliche Meinung: Kam mir schon immer komisch vor, wieviel der Firefox so schreibt, daher direkt mal angewendet. Schadet sicherlich nicht.


----------



## WarPilot (23. September 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. Ich finde es schade, dass der FF gefühlt immer schlechter wird.


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. September 2016)

WarPilot schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Ich finde es schade, dass der FF gefühlt immer schlechter wird.


Gefühlt.Er wird immer schlechter


----------



## Leob12 (23. September 2016)

Vor 8-5 Jahren war der FF für mich noch gut, mittlerweile nur mehr Chrome...


----------



## WarPilot (23. September 2016)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Gefühlt.Er wird immer schlechter



Gefühlt, weil ich das Mistding auch nur noch auf der Arbeit nutze... Privat nehm ich auch lieber den Chrome.


----------



## jonte01091976 (23. September 2016)

Chrome bitte besser?


----------



## Breyten (23. September 2016)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Gefühlt.Er wird immer schlechter



Es wird Zeit für eine Alternative: Internet Explorer


----------



## Tossek (23. September 2016)

Ähnliches ist mir auch schon bei Amazon Music untergekommen. Wer mal lustig ist kann mal schauen unter Users\XYZ\Amazon Music. Nach ein paar Tagen kann der auch schon übel in die GB gehen, weil jeder Stream wohl "neu" gegriffen wird, auch wenn man die Musik schonmal gehört hat. Finde ich persönlich richtig dumm programmiert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. September 2016)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> ist mit "15000" für 15s viel zu fordernd angesetzt, gerade für Heimanwender-SSDs, er hat den Wert nun auf "1800000" gesetzt, also 30min. Dies soll zwar immer noch vergleichsweise hoch sein, aber der SSD weitaus zuträglicher.


Guter Tipp, Danke.
Ich hab meinen Cache allerdings in der RAM-Disk, da macht das nichts.


----------



## Gast20180319 (23. September 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Vor 8-5 Jahren war der FF für mich noch gut, mittlerweile nur mehr Chrome...



Tjoa gut das Chrome davon auch betroffen ist.


----------



## HunterD22 (23. September 2016)

Breyten schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit für eine Alternative: Internet Explorer



Meinst du nicht eher: Um eine Alternative herunterzuladen? 

Ich bin ja auf Opera hängengeblieben. Nutzt die Google-Chrome-Engine. Mir gefällt aber vor allem die Gestensteuerung besser. Obwohl ich gestehen muss, dass ich mir Chrome lange nicht mehr angesehen habe und nicht weiß, was sich da so getan hat.


----------



## -Ultima- (24. September 2016)

Ich wurde gestern über fefes blog darauf aufmerksam (Du vermutlich auch?!).
Das ist aber bald schon seit fast 10Jahren bekannt.

Da gabs wohl ein Update:  





> Chrome hat ähnliche Probleme (24GB/Tag)​


-Fefes Blog



Habs mal kontrolliert und mein Firefox (27) ist nicht betroffen.


----------



## D0pefish (24. September 2016)

Ich habe das Disk-Caching bei Version 30 herum in der about:config deaktiviert, da das Verschieben des Ordners in die RAM-Disk irgendwie buggy war. So schreibt FF die meisten Daten nur in den RAM. Self Destructing Cookies ist installiert und beim Schließen von Firefox wird generell die komplette _Chronik _außer einigen Website-Einstellungen gelöscht.
Auffällig ist gegenwärtig, dass die Anti-XYZ-AddOns, rein spekulativ behauptet, mit ihren Listen zusammen genommen mehr Speicher belegen, als man durch Blocken von Werbung während einer typischen Abklapper-Session einsparen kann.
FF 50.0b1 hat in den letzten 45 Minuten 138,8 MB geschrieben und genehmigt sich gerade 495 MB RAM. Beim Starten schreibt er jeweils schon knapp 100 MB. Hier kann man sicher noch Browser-, AddOn- und Windows-Einstellungen optimieren. Danke für das Memo. Oh oh, letzte Nacht wurden fast 200 GB Internet auf die HDDs 'gecached'...  - will meinen, was bei vielen Standardkonfigurationen alleine in der pagefile.sys, hiberfil.sys, durch Hintergrund-Apps, durch Dienste mit vollen Netzwerkrechten und auch in den temporären Ordnern auf SSD's geschrieben wird - da würde ich jetzt wegen der par GB keine ernste Panik starten ohne vorher das Gesamtbild zu betrachten.
Hier sind diverse Browser zum Vorhalten installiert aber ich browse weiter mit FF. Ich bin aus Prinzip kein Fan von vielen parallel geöffneten Webseiten, geschweige denn stundenlang geöffneten Sessions. läuft...


----------



## crass127 (24. September 2016)

Firefox (Version 49) + NoScript+ deaktivierte Chronik = 400MB in den letzten 4 Monaten die bei mir angefallen sind.
Wenn man aktuelle Software nutzt und sich mit der Materie etwas beschäftigt, sollte jeder Browser Ressourcen schonende arbeiten.


----------



## FortuneHunter (24. September 2016)

Steht bei mir seit Jahr und Tag auf 10 Minuten. Habe es jetzt aber auch auf 30 Minuten raufgesetzt.


----------



## Placebo (24. September 2016)

Breyten schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit für eine Alternative: Internet Explorer


Du wirst lachen aber anspruchsvollere Seiten wie z.B. playground.tensorflow kannst du mit den falschen Einstellungen im FF kaum noch bedienen, Chrome und IE packen das deutlich besser.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (25. September 2016)

Was genau bewirkt diese Einstellung ?


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2016)

Es wird nicht mehr so oft die Browsersitzung abgespeichert.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (25. September 2016)

Danke !


----------



## Niza (28. September 2016)

Sorgen machen und die Einstellungen ändern ?
Warum soll ich mir sorgen machen wegen FF ?
Nutze mein Lebenlang schon FF. 

Habe eine Samsung SSD 830 mit 128GB als System-Laufwerk und nutze eine 1TB HDD als Datengrab.
Chrystal Disk Info Host Schreibvorgänge : 7860GB und Betriebsstunden : 11807 Stunden:
Habe das mal ausgerechnet.
Meine SSD hat pro Stunde im durchschnitt 0,67GB geschrieben. (das sind im durchschnitt 0,19MB/s )
Bei durchschnittlich 8 Stunden am Tag währen dass ungefähr 5,36GB pro Tag.
Ich nutze die schon viele Jahre.(Im Anhang auch ein aktueller Geschwindigkeitstest).

Angeblich soll der Flash-Speicher bei meiner SSD eine Lebensdauer von 32 jahren bei 10GB pro Tag haben.  Die Samsung SSD 830 Series im Detail (2) - Seite 3 
Also habe ich noch sehr lange was von der SSD, wenn es um den Flash Speicher geht. 

Und ein Backup meiner Daten mache ich trotzdem ab und zu. Das ist bei mir Normal und das mache ich auch bei einer HDD.

Aber das sind nur meine Werte. Jeder Mensch ist halt anders vom Surf-Verhalten und Spiel-Verhalten. 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## slasher (28. September 2016)

Naja schlechter wird er ja nicht, nur immer langsamer.
Je höher die Version desto länger braucht ne Seite bis sie sich aufbaut.
Zudem nervt mich auch der Umfang von dem Mistding, wird immer mehr überladen mit Krempel den der normale Nutzer einfach nicht braucht.

Sollen sie halt wie beim Adobe ein Standard und ein Premium erstellen.
Einen FF für den Normal nutzer und einen den die Leutchen anpassen können bis sie schwarz werden ^^


----------



## Cleriker (28. September 2016)

Das fände ich auch gut. Darauf können wir aber wohl lange warten.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (28. September 2016)

Ich bin vom Feuerfuchs inzwischen auch auf Chrome gewechselt.
Bei mir kommt es hin und wieder auch mal vor, dass 10 oder 15 Browser-Fenster gleichzeitig offen sind und da hat sich der Mozilla dann gerne aufgehängt ("Firefox reagiert nicht mehr") oder zumindest ewig lange gebraucht, bis er ne Seite geladen hat. Bei Google Chrome hab ich das Problem nicht mehr


----------



## Cleriker (28. September 2016)

Ich hab auch oft viele Fenster gleichzeitig offen. Ob der Browser schneller oder langsamer ist macht keinen Unterschied, bei meiner Verbindung. Ich muss eh warten.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2016)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt es hin und wieder auch mal vor, dass 10 oder 15 Browser-Fenster gleichzeitig offen sind und da hat sich der Mozilla dann gerne aufgehängt ("Firefox reagiert nicht mehr") oder zumindest ewig lange gebraucht, bis er ne Seite geladen hat. Bei Google Chrome hab ich das Problem nicht mehr



Ich hab 2-3 oder so.
Was habt ihr da offen, dass das gleich mal 15 oder mehr sind?


----------



## Leob12 (28. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab 2-3 oder so.
> Was habt ihr da offen, dass das gleich mal 15 oder mehr sind?


Ich hab manchmal auch mehrere Fenster mit jeweils ein paar Tabs offen. Oder ein Fenster mit sehr vielen Tabs. Passiert zum Beispiel wenn ich im Internet recherchiere. Dann öffne ich ein paar Links in neuen Tabs um die später zu lesen.


----------



## Jimiblu (28. September 2016)

Alleine um mein Uniportal zu bedienen brauch ich mindestens 3-5 Tabs 

Aber ich nutze auch Firefox, chrome hatte ich irgendwie immer als Ressourcenfresser im Gedächnis


----------



## Jiko (28. September 2016)

Chrome ist mir zu Google  Ich nutze den Firefox - und weil mir die ständigen Updates auf den Geist gehen, die Individualisierung immer schlechter wird und ich die Anpassungen nicht so mag; bin ich inzwischen bei den ESR-Varianten hängen geblieben. Aber der Hinweis ist echt gut; habe es bei mir jetzt mal auf 2000000 gesetzt; dürften dann ja gute 33 Min, 20 Sekunden sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Aber meistens habe ich eh nicht zu viel Kram offen und notfalls finde ich das auch wieder.


----------



## CloudPS (30. September 2016)

Ich habs bei mir einfach komplett deaktiviert. Ich kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern, wann Firefox zum letzten Mal abgestürzt wäre. Auf meinem Win10-Rechner glaub ich noch kein einziges Mal. Insofern ist die Funktion eh überflüssig.

Chrome hatte ich mal ernsthaft über ein paar Tage lang getestet, bin dann aber doch beim Firefox geblieben, da ich nicht alles ganz genau so einstellen konnte, wie ich das gerne wollte. Und einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied konnte ich im direkten Vergleich beim besten Willen nicht feststellen.


----------



## Nasenohrring (30. September 2016)

Guter Tipp! Habe eigentlich nie Probleme mit abstürzen oder sonst was, auch bei mehr als 20 Tabs offen. Könnte das eigentlich gänzlich deaktivieren.
Opera habe ich früher gerne benutzt, aber dann kam Google und kaufte es auf. Seitdem ist Opera wie Chrome einfach unbrauchbar. Die Optionen die blieben kann man an einer Hand abzählen, ich glaube man kann nichtmal die Startseite einstellen? Ich glaub das war mal so als Google Opera geschluckt hat.
Maxthon ist cool, wenns Adblock dafür gäbe...
Solang bleibe ich bei Feuerfuchs.


----------



## turbosnake (30. September 2016)

Chrome hat das selbe Probleme und wer ein Problem mit Google hat soll halt Chromium verwenden.



Nasenohrring schrieb:


> Opera habe ich früher gerne benutzt, aber dann kam Google und kaufte es auf. Seitdem ist Opera wie Chrome einfach unbrauchbar. Die Optionen die blieben kann man an einer Hand abzählen, ich glaube man kann nichtmal die Startseite einstellen? Ich glaub das war mal so als Google Opera geschluckt hat.
> Maxthon ist cool, wenns Adblock dafür gäbe...
> Solang bleibe ich bei Feuerfuchs.


Opera wurde nie von Google übernommen. Das sind irgendwelche Chinesen.
Wer den alten Opera vermisst soll sich mal Vivaldi anschauen.


----------



## HunterD22 (30. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Opera wurde nie von Google übernommen. Das sind irgendwelche Chinesen.
> Wer den alten Opera vermisst soll sich mal Vivaldi anschauen.



Die wurden zwar nicht aufgekauft, Opera nutzt aber die Google-Browser-Engine, also quasi das Grundgerüst von Chrome, und legt dann ihre UI drüber. Ist ähnlich wie bei Android, wo die Hersteller das Basisandroid nehmen und dann ihre eigene UI drüber legen. 

So schlecht ist das Ergebnis auch nicht, aber auch weit entfernt perfekt zu sein.


----------



## Nasenohrring (30. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wer den alten Opera vermisst soll sich mal Vivaldi anschauen.



Werde ich nachher mal installieren. Ich ging davon aus, weil Opera jetzt auch die Chrome Engine nutzt? Und zur selben Zeit haben die ihre ganzen Einstellungen "ausgeräumt" und es ist so gut wie nichts geblieben, wie bei Chrome.
Verstehe auch nicht wieso man Chrome nutzt, weil der vielleicht 2ms schneller ist. Bei Opera oder Maxthon hat man Mausgesten, eine Sinnvolle Schnellauswahl, wodurch man deutlich mehr Zeit spart.

Aber egal, ist nicht das Thema hier. Finde aber auch krass, wieviel Daten dabei anfallen, nur um die Sitzung zu speichern. Das ist alles andere als Optimiert.


----------



## turbosnake (30. September 2016)

Weil es völlig irrelevant war/ist.


----------



## Nasenohrring (30. September 2016)

Vivaldi macht sich schon echt gut. Adblock lässt sich die Chrome Erweiterung installieren und es gibt viel zum Einstellen, Danke!


----------

